# A-Team 2010 Official Trailer Available



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The movie looks MUCH better then I had imagined.

http://movies.yahoo.com/movie/1808402981/video/17565315

Oh... and the GMC Van is BACK!!!!


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Rampage Jackson playing the Mr. T character... Sweet!


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Welcome back Earl. 

And yes,from the looks of the trailer,the film looks like it should be good indeed.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks like they actually hit what they're shooting at in this one.
That's an improvement.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I wonder what the crime they didn't commit is this time.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

Like the trailer but I saw a commercial with Mr. T in it. He could have been brought back for this movie. But looks good. Thanks Earl.


----------

